# Grrrrrrrrr!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Searching for a holster for a Ruger P345 on the net SUCKS!:smt076
I've spent HOURS!!!!:smt022

Does anybody use this one for a diffrent model pistol?????
http://www.gunnersalley.com/product/H715/Don_Hume_ClipOn_Inside_The_Waistband_Holster_H715MWC.html

I'm thinking I'm looking for a small of the back IWB type. I shoved the gun in back there naked and it felt pretty good BUT I'm still up in the air over the whole damned thing.

*IT'S PISSING ME OFF!*:smt067


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That Don Hume IWB is designed to carry the gun in a vertical position, which may not be suitable for small of back carry unless you want to use the slow and potentially very dangerous (without extensive training and practice) "cavalry draw." 

Also, the metal belt clips often fatique pretty quickly and allow the whole gun/holster combo to come out on the draw. This is why Galco went to the polymer "j-hook" design.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> That Don Hume IWB is designed to carry the gun in a vertical position, which may not be suitable for small of back carry unless you want to use the slow and potentially very dangerous (without extensive training and practice) "cavalry draw."
> 
> Also, the metal belt clips often fatique pretty quickly and allow the whole gun/holster combo to come out on the draw. This is why Galco went to the polymer "j-hook" design.


Well that does bring us full circle doesn't it The thing I like about using that spot is it is so well hidden there. If I use a left hand holster there I do have the problem of the pistol crossing my body with a right handed draw which which would be faster than a RH holster and turning my hand 180 degrees to draw. I'm not supose to stick my itchy little finger in the hole till I aquire a sight picture so it would come down to proper gun handling. It would have to come strait up first too before I start any forward progress doesn't it.
Oh bother!? said Poo Bear. Will you visit me at the state mental hospital?

Still for what is offered to me in the way of holsters it might be a reasonable choice. I'm gonna have to practice with whatever I choose. We are talking concealed here. I'll play with the behind the hip thing tomarrow and see how that works again. It seemed to me that the butt of the gun had a tendency to flare out.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Try FIST holsters...they have a wide selection of all kinds: http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/

Here is their gun list: http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/gunlistA/Default.htm

Ruger P345 is listed...they also have a non-automated customer service phone number: 800.443.3478 I have called it several times asking about a holster for my P99c, and my call was taken promptly and politely. The only problem is the wait time as all of them are made to order. Took about seven weeks to get mine, but it was worth the wait.

This is the link to the small of the back holsters: http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/holster/CATSOB.htm

Good luck!


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Try highnoon holsters, they have wide selection. They may have what your looking for.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/index.html


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

FHF & GTD
Thanks for the links. They look like they are really nice holsters.
I wore the pistol around the house IWB in the small of the back today totally unloaded. It was pretty comfortable there. The sucker puts a few pounds on once you stack 8 rounds in the mag and one in the tube. I haven't tried it loaded yet. I got plenty of time to choose because I've got to take a class and then submit the forms and wait up to 90 days. I've been looking at a cheapie balistic nylon job that places the grip of the gun just above the belt line. I might try it....maybe....maybe not


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok so I orderd a holster today and well.....it is not a super dooper leather job that at the push of a button pops the gun into your hand cocked and ready to go. It is a lowly balistic nylon job. The reasons I chose it were that it is cant adjustable and it holds the gun lower in the waste band than most I've looked at. It is the founding member to join my box of holsters and I'm sure it won't be the last. Some other things I liked were that because of its soft design I'm thinking it won't print as easily through my jeans plus it has a build in mag pouch.

NOW............................................................................................

Tell me what you hate about it and why it is a totally BAD CHOICE
http://www.desantisholster.com/n91.html

I ordered it in a LH to use IWB at the small of the back and yes the muzzle will cross my body on a draw so I will practice a lot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Asorb sweat and you can't reholster the pistol with one hand. I got one that is close to it and that's what I didn't like about mine. If you got a good belt and keep it tight when you go to draw the gun may hang also. I use Galco or Don Hume for all my holster needs anymore. Good luck and give us a report on what you think.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Tell me what you hate about it and why it is a totally BAD CHOICE


Okay, since you asked ;-)...

1. The gun sits too deeply in the holster/pants, preventing a "combat" or firing grip in the holster. This is essential to a speedy draw that doesn't require adjustment of hand position after the gun comes out. Adjusting your grip is _especially_ bad with a cavalry draw - it's not just slow, it's dangerous.

2. Unless you twist your hand, wrist and arm as you draw, the gun will point at your midsection on the draw.  Most belt holsters cause you to cover yourself on the draw, but at least it's just your leg and not your vital organs. In a fight, you may already have enough guns pointed at your vitals without adding your own.

3. Using a lefty for a right draw makes you have to claw your hand between gun and body. This is slow compared to a holster oriented with butt to rear.

4. There's no good way to draw the magazine for a quick reload, especially carrying it "cavalry" style. Might as well not even have the mag.

Not to worry, after carrying a while (assuming you don't shoot yourself somewhere important), you will decide on something else. Everyone does.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Asorb sweat and you can't reholster the pistol with one hand. I got one that is close to it and that's what I didn't like about mine. If you got a good belt and keep it tight when you go to draw the gun may hang also. I use Galco or Don Hume for all my holster needs anymore. Good luck and give us a report on what you think.


The lack of some kind of reinforcement around the top to hold it open does bother me some. It does apear to have a plastic plate on the body side of the holster which should shield the gun some from my swet. I'm sure it is not the ultimate for me as a carry holster but it is a starting point were I can figure out what I want in a REAL holster without spending an arm and a leg. It was thirty bucks with the shipping included so it didn't break the bank. It does have a stiffener which I felt was important for a soft holster. The sight track side of the holster extends well above the belt line and that should aid some in reholstering I hope.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike, I figured you'd be the harshest critic and I'm totally cool with it cause you're just telling the truth. With the butt facing the left in that position it is way un-natural for me to draw palm facing in. Slipping my hand palm out between the butt and my back is way more natural for me. This may all change as I actually work with it. I may end up with a behind the hip carry but first I gotta go buy a pair of jeans to try it on. It's only a start mind you and I keep going back and forth on the drawbacks of how the pistol comes around to a firing position. Its strongest point to me was how low it rides for concealment and I guess that could be a drawback too. I'm, I guess more concerned about the concealment right now than I am about the draw. I'm freaked about some little lady in Sam's Club seein the butt of my gun print on my shirt and going balistic and causing a scene.

"That man has a GUN....OH MY GOD!!! Somebody call the POLICE! He's got a GUN!!!! Somebody do something."

That would really ruin my day

I guess I'm making more out of it than I should. If I happened to notice a carry it would interest me, but the attitude of the person carrying would be the determining factor on my reaction. If he were COOL and mellow and being Mr. average shopper I'd be apt to figure he was an off duty officer or something and pay it little attention. Most people, I'm thinking, would react about the same.

Oh!.....Mike!.......Anytime I'm full of it!,,,,go right ahead


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Try this Ebay item number : 320212575214 . I use this one SOB for my XD40SC and another for my G23. Good quality and reasonable price. The LH IWB holster is great for right-handed draw SOB.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

CentexShooter said:


> Try this Ebay item number : 320212575214 . I use this one SOB for my XD40SC and another for my G23. Good quality and reasonable price. The LH IWB holster is great for right-handed draw SOB.


I have looked at that holster a bunch on the Don Hume site. I may buy a left and a right eventually. I really do like the look of it.

What I can't figure out is why the hell does a mag pouch cost 30 bucks?


----------

